# Range Hood install opinion



## Manshri (Dec 31, 2009)

I have ordered inset door kitchen cabinets, the cabinets are 13" deep. Range hood my wife has selected has standard dimension of 12" deep at the top of the hood and 22" at the opening. The cabinet and hood width is 30" and the hood is 7" tall.

If I flush mount the hood with cabinet front then I will need to put 1" filler that is 7" tall and 30" wide. If I do that I will have to deal with residue built up at the filler.

Second option is to install hood w/o filler so it is not flush mounted to the front of the cabinet, given the difference is only 1" it may not look that bad. 

Does anyone have any experience with this and any pictures on similar setup?

Thanks

-MJ


----------



## rss021815 (Dec 30, 2009)

These must be custom cabinets? Do you have the cabinets yet? I think the answer to your question cannot be answered until you install the cabinets and have a look at the fan in both positions. Putting a 1" filler in the back will not be a big deal. You may end up with gunk from the stove but just wipe it down once in a while when you clean the fan.

I'm curious what you decide to do.


----------



## Manshri (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks. The cabinets are from Shiloh, they are semi-custom. Shiloh increased the depth of the cabinets to offset loss of depth due to inset door style. I do not have cabinets yet should be getting them by January end.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Manny,
Just curious, did you order the cabinets 13" deep, or did they do that for you. Inset doors don't necessarily cause any loss of space in the cabinets. They end up being flush with the faceframe. Normally you don't put something in that sticks past the inside edge of the FF. I have never heard of anyone requesting a 13" depth for a wall cabinet. I have hung kitchens that use a combination of 12" and 15" deep cabinets to add more detail to the layout. 
As far as the range hood, like Rss said, see what it looks like. Most hoods stick out anyway. It depends if they have a 12" flat on top. If you find one that doesn't have an angular change at the 12" mark, it may work without the filler. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Manshri (Dec 31, 2009)

Shiloh had a special where they offered additional 1" deep upgrade free for ordering inset cabinets. All wall cabinets are 13" deep except in one area where my wife chose 15" deep cabinets.

Attached is the rangehood we are buying: 

http://www.koberangehoods.com/product/CH-27U.html


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for writing back. I looked at your range hood. The top does break at 12", so just put your filler behind it and you should be fine. You could just cut a one inch filler and mount it at the bottom edge of the cabinet. I would take a 3/4" scrap piece (nice piece of scrap) and attach it to the filler to form an L shaped piece to make for easy mounting to the wall.
Mike Hawkins


----------

